# The Good Lord Must be Confused



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

The Good Lord has got to be confused! All these archery bear hunters spent months praying for a warm spring so they could get their baits going early....and then BAM....we all get hit with NO spring baiting. Now we're all changing it up and asking the good lord for lots of snow to keep the bears denned up so we don't have to shoot a rubbed up bear! Gotta be a tough job answering prayers!

Anyway, I have 11 bear points and should be able to draw pretty much any area. I really wanted to cash in my points this year and I can't hunt the fall because I have too many other hunts going on.

My number 1 goal is to get a good color-phase rug and kill it with my bow. (I've killed a couple average size black bears in Idaho and Montana). I really wanted to hunt it over bait (I would love the whole experience), but with all the warm weather, I'm worried the bears will be all rubbed up by the time June rolls around. For the first time, I'm considering using dogs on the early hunt. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for good houndsmen? (Guides or those that just like to run). If I go this route, I am open to choosing an area the houndsmen likes to run, but I will need to get everything planned this month before the application is submitted. If anyone has some good references for houndsman, I would appreciate the info so I can do a little research. Thanks guys!


----------

